# Lisbon, nightfall in the city



## IMPÉRIO PT (Dec 10, 2008)

Lisbon, nightfall in the city




Pelha said:


>





ambiente2008 said:


> Mais umas





_Rick_ said:


> Já agora mais umas fotos. Estas foram tiradas do site da Câmara municipal de Lisboa:
> 
> Terreiro do Paço:
> 
> ...



:cheers:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Stunning city!


----------



## IMPÉRIO PT (Dec 10, 2008)

Without doubts! :yes:

More two photos of the wonderful portuguese capital:



ambiente2008 said:


>


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

damn! awesome photos there! great :applause:


----------



## MonsieurAquilone (May 12, 2007)

Brilliant city. Lovely photos! I must visit this place.


----------



## IMPÉRIO PT (Dec 10, 2008)

^^:yes: 
Thanks.


----------



## rossie1977 (Jul 17, 2007)

visited lisbon week, pity it rained some of the time hno:

still had a great time though, the Parque das Nacoes area is in complete contrast to the area around the Castelo de Sao Jorge


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Lovely photos!


----------



## Vrachar (Jun 17, 2005)

Lisboa é tão linda! :drool:

Obrigado pelas fotos!


----------



## IMPÉRIO PT (Dec 10, 2008)

rossie1977 said:


> visited lisbon week, pity it rained some of the time hno:
> 
> still had a great time though, the Parque das Nacoes area is in complete contrast to the area around the Castelo de Sao Jorge


It's the rainy season, the winter, but like the city?

Thanks for the others comments


----------



## rossie1977 (Jul 17, 2007)

yes i did, hard a great time in lisbon


----------



## IMPÉRIO PT (Dec 10, 2008)

^^


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Great pictures!


----------



## KRITIČAR! (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## Burberry (Jul 14, 2007)

My favourite european city, soon I'll be again in Lisbon.


----------



## Gabriel_Batistuta (Feb 28, 2009)

Graet pictures! :cheers:


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## Ricbit (Dec 14, 2007)

Really stunning!


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Wow, great!


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

Fantastic photos of an amazing city... Lisbon...:drool:


----------

